# DDR-Ram Chip List



## W1zzard (Jun 1, 2004)

<head>
<style>
<!--
.page
{
	background-color: #E1E1E2;
	color: #000000;
}
.tborder
{
	background-color: #D1D1E1;
	color: #000000;
	border: 1px solid #0B198C;
}
td
{
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
}
.alt1
{
	background-color: #F5F5FF;
	color: #000000;
}
p
{
	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   A-Data</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC2700 (cl2,5)</td>
   <td>could be Winbond AH-6 or BH-6</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3200</td>
   <td> Winbond CH-5, Samsung TCCC</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3200 Special Edition</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC4000 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43, D5, Samsung TCCC</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC4000 Vitesta (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43, D5</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC4500 Vitesta </td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC4800 Vitesta </td>
   <td>Hynix B</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Apacer</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC2700</td>
   <td>could be Winbond AH-6</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Buffalo</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3200</td>
   <td>may or may not contain Micron 46V32M8 -5B C, 46V32M8 - 5B G look at the 
	chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3700</td>
   <td>may or may not contain Winbond BH-5, CH-5, Micron 46V32M8 -5B C look at 
	the chips</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>FireStix PC4000</td>
   <td>Hynix B</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Corsair</h2></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC2700C2 Rev1.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>maybe Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC2700C2 Rev1.2 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-6</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>XMS-PC2700C2 Rev2.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Micron (6ns?)</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>XMS-PC2700LL Rev1.1 (2-2-2-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>XMS-PC2700LL Rev1.2 (2-2-2-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3000C2 Rev1.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCB3 and few Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200C2 Rev1.1/2.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td height="25">XMS-PC3200C2 Rev1.2/2.2 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td height="25">Winbond CH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200C2 Rev3.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Infineon B-5 (not sure, maybe Winbond CH-6)</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200C2 Rev4.1 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200C2 Rev4.2 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>should Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200LL Rev1.1/2.1 (2-2-2-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200LL Rev1.2/2.2 (2-3-2-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200LL Rev3.1 (2-3-2-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Infineon B-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3200XL Rev1.1 (2-2-2-5-1T)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3500C2 Rev1.1 (2-3-3-7-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC3700 Rev1.1(3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCC</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC4000 Rev1.1 (3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43 </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>XMS-PC4400 Rev1.1 (3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Crucial</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3200</td>
   <td>may or may not contain Micron 46V32M8 -5B C, 46V32M8 -5B G</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ballistix PC3200 (2-2-2-8)</td>
   <td> Micron 46V32M8 -5B G (maybe overlabeled)</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ballistix PC4000 (2.5-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Micron 46V32M8 -5B G (maybe overlabeled)</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   GeIL</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td height="25">Value PC3200 Blue (2.5-3-3-6)</td>
   <td height="25">Infineon 5ns, Hynix D5, D43</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Golden Dragon PC3200 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>WLCSP chip package w/ Samsung chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ultra Platinum PC3200 (2-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5, Mosel Vitelic 5ns</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Golden Dragon PC3500 (2.5-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>WLCSP chip package w/ Samsung chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ultra Platinum PC3500 (2.5-3-3-6-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5, Mosel Vitelic 5ns</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Golden Dragon PC3700 (2.5-4-4-7-1T)</td>
   <td>WLCSP chip package w/ Samsung chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Golden Dragon PC4000 (2.5-4-4-7-1T)</td>
   <td>WLCSP chip package w/ Samsung chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ultra Platinum PC4000 (3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ultra Platinum PC4200 (3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Ultra Platinum PC4400 (3-4-4-8-1T)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Kingston</h2></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC2700 (2-2-2-5-1T) (KHX 2700)</td>
   <td>first Samsung TCB3, then Winbond BH-6,&nbsp; CH-6, CH-5, relabeled 
	unknown Chips.</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC3000 (2-2-2-6-1T) (KHX 3000)</td>
   <td>first Samsung TCB3, then mainly Winbond&nbsp; BH-5, some BH-6, CH-5, CH-6 
	(maybe relabeled)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3200 (old revision, not AK2, K2 or A) (KHX 3200)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3200K2 (2-2-2-6-1T) (KHX 3200K2)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3200AK2 (2-3-2-6-1T) (KHX 3200AK2)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3200ULK2 (2-2-2-5-1T) (KHX 3200ULK2)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3500 (rated 2-3-3-7 @ 433Mhz, 2-2-2-6 @ 400Mhz, old revision) 
	(KHX 3500)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5 (maybe relabeled)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 3500K2 (2-3-3-7) (KHX 3500K2)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 4000K2 (3-4-4-8) (KHX 4000K2)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCC, Hynix D43, D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>HyperX PC 4300K2 (3-4-4-8) (KHX 4300K2)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Kingston Ram w/remarked Chips as D328DW-45 </td>
   <td>Before Week 18 Year 03 Winbond BH-5, after CH-5 (18 03 can be both)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Kingston Ram w/remarked Chips as D328DW-5 </td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Kingston Ram w/remarked Chips as D328DW-6</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Kingston Ram w/remarked Chips as D328DM-6</td>
   <td>should Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Kingston Ram w/remarked Chips as D328DM-5</td>
   <td>should Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Value Ram 333Mhz (2,5-3-3-*) (KVR333X64C25)</td>
   <td>may or may not contain Winbond BH-6, AH-6, Hynix D43, D5 look at the 
	chips (maybe relabeled)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Value Ram 400Mhz (2,5-3-3-*) (KVR400X64C25)</td>
   <td>may or may not contain Winbond BH-5, CH-5, Micron 46V32M8 -5B C, Hynix 
	D43, D5, Samsung TCCC, TCC4 look at the chips (maybe relabeled)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Mushkin</h2></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 Cl2,5 (Non Level X, non Blue, Green Serie)</td>
   <td> Winbond BH-5, Samsung TCB3</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 (Non Level X, rated 2-2-2-6, Promo Build)</td>
   <td> Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 Level I </td>
   <td> Winbond CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 Level II </td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5 or BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 Special 2-2-2</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3200 Level II V2</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3500 Level I </td>
   <td> Winbond CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC3500 Level II</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   OCZ</h2></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3200 Platinum Limited Edition (2-2-2-7)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-6</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3200 Platinum Edition (2-3-2-5)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCB3, ProMOS 5ns (relabeled), Mosel Vitelic 5ns (relabeled), Winbond 
	CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EB DDR PC3200 Platinum Edition (2,5-3-2-8)</td>
   <td>Micron 46V32M8 -5B C</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3200 Platinum Edition rev2 (2-2-2-6)</td>
   <td>Samsung 4ns TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3500 Platinum Limited Edition (2-2-3-6)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3500 Platinum Edition (2-3-2-5)</td>
   <td>Winbond CH-5, few BH-5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EB DDR PC3500 Platinum Edition (2,5-3-2-8)</td>
   <td>Micron 46V32M8 -5B C</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3700 Gold Edition rev1 (2-3-3-7)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCB3 (overlabeled)</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC3700 Gold Edition rev2 (2,5-3-3-7)</td>
   <td><span class="content">ProMOS 5ns (relabeled) , Mosel Vitelic 5ns (relabeled) </span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EB DDR PC3700 Platinum Edition (3-2-2-8/3-3-2-8)</td>
   <td>Micron 46V32M8 -5B C</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>DDR PC4000 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5, D43 (relabeled)</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>DDR PC4200 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5, D43</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>DDR PC4400 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>EL DDR PC4400 Gold Edition (2,5-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix B</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   <b>S</b>amsung</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>PC3200</td>
   <td>Samsung TCC4, TCCC</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>PC4000 CL3</td>
   <td>Samsung TCCD</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   <b>Shikatronics</b></h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>ShikaXram PC4400 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix B</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   TwinMos</h2></td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Twinmos DDR333 (2,5-3-3-6)</td>
   <td>Samsung TCB3, TCC4 Winbond AH-6, Winbond BH-6, Twinmos, Hynix, Mtec</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td height="24">Twinmos/Winbond DDR400 (2,5-3-3-6)</td>
   <td height="24">Could be Winbond BH-5, CH-5, look at the chips</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Twinmos Twisters DDR500 (TSOP) (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D43, Samsung TCCC</td>
  </tr>
	<tr>
   <td>Twinmos Twisters DDR533 (3-4-4-8)</td>
   <td>Hynix D5</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><h2><br>
   Ultra</h2></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td>Extreme Memory PC3200 DDR 400MHZ (2-2-2-5-1T)</td>
   <td>Winbond BH-5, selected CH-5</td>
  </tr>
  </table>


----------



## valenciaendoor (Jan 16, 2005)

*I don't know my kingston memory chip,help please!*

Dear friends,I am new in this site and I saw this very important topic but actually it does not help me!Please help me to determine my memory chip:

   KVR400X64C25/512
   These are written on the chip:
   O420VB
   V58C2256804SAT5B
   These things written on the chip,but there is not any other information like kingston.This module is original Kingston surely but I do not know what the chips are?Please help me as soon as possible.Thanks.


----------



## jellybeard999 (Feb 16, 2005)

*ram*

kvr400 = kingston value ram pc3200
c2.5 = cas 2.5

Kingston Value Ram 400Mhz (2,5-3-3-*) (KVR400X64C25) 	

may or may not contain Winbond BH-5, CH-5, Micron 46V32M8 -5B C, Hynix D43, D5, Samsung TCCC, TCC4 look at the chips (maybe relabeled)

so its one of the above... when did ya buy them ?? 

ages ago - could be bh5 or ch5 (great)
recently - could be tccc or tcc4 (not as great but reasonable)
the others - ok but not great... what do they clock to ?


----------



## valenciaendoor (Feb 16, 2005)

Firstly,thanks for your replay..I bought them in a near time,but i am not sure about the exaxt time...I wrote what is written on the chips;like  codes and there also exist a shape,not a name of the chip..Actually,they can only go up to %15 at most;after that point system restarts exc..So,i am very angry about kingston,i know they are not designed specially for o\c but i paid lots of money and i feel i deserve much from these rams.I thougt that these chips are 2.quality of kingston modules,so i posted this topic;but from that time i am still not able to learn which chips i have??


----------

